# Vero Bch/Round Island Snook 5/16



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

This morning I was awoken by the sound of a Nextel/Motorola battery dieing......bleep bleep........bleep bleep. I looked over at my clock on the nightstand and it was 5am. The night before the wind was pumpin' pretty hard out of the SE so I didn't even plan on fishing today. I step outside after brewing some Cuban coffee and notice the wind is dead calm. I downed my coffee, got dressed, hooked up to the 'noe, and headed north. I arrived at the ramp near 6:20. A bit later than I usually like to get there but some tourist was lost and needed directions. FINALLY in the water and headed towards my grounds where bait was everywhere you looked. I approach the grass flats where the grass was so thick, it hit the surface in 2ft of water. After 3-4 casts and missing a few bites using a Skitterwalk, this little guy blew it out of the water. 








So I continue on casting behind massive schools of mullet. At around 6:55am I heard a deep thump of a splash behind me. I saw the boil and cast ahead of it. A few twitches of the skitter and paused........BOOM!!! I get hammered and line begins to peel off faster than my trolling motor in 5th speed. After nearly getting spooled.....it was a slow battle back to the spool. Here is the result.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That beeping was your phone telling you that your camera wanted to go get some pics! 

Spontaneous trip, huge snook, what a great day!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That fish was so big you almost look happy.  Nice catch.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That's not a small fish.... ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice snook! Same place we started last week?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Yup. You fishin' tomorrow?


----------



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

nice snook, I'm dying to get back up there before May ends but it looks like the weather is going to be keeping me from heading up there this week. Great report and even better fish!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Let me know. Maybe I can get some practice up on the platform.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

think i'm gonna have to pull the mud minnow down that way  congrats on the snook


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

